# ?computer fridge?



## smadge (Jul 24, 2004)

dont you think they should make comp cases with refridgerator devices on the side? that would really help the tempature problems. it might not be too feasible. i dunno, just a thought.

boy, isnt fridge a funny word


----------



## Praetor (Jul 24, 2004)

Have a look at http://www.vapochill.com/


----------



## smadge (Jul 24, 2004)

no wonder ive never heard of them. there the size of the computer and cost $2750(1500pounds)  
-thanx,
Smadge


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 24, 2004)

smadge said:
			
		

> dont you think they should make comp cases with refridgerator devices on the side? that would really help the tempature problems. it might not be too feasible. i dunno, just a thought.
> 
> boy, isnt fridge a funny word



technically it has been done (plastic bags, absorbtion material). but you cant just run your computer in your fridge. the freezing air around your hardware would heatup and condensate, which would then cause water to drip all over your hardware...FRIED!!! lol. also if you run an AC unit too close to your hardware (say in the window of your case) and the dew point in the air is right, you can cause condensation without having a fridge or anything. you have to be careful wihth AC units as well you cant just sit it next to your case, gotta check weather daily. but vapochill works almost in the same way, and is more affective i think since its RIGHT on the core and not just air around the heatsink.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 24, 2004)

> the freezing air around your hardware would heatup and condensate, which would then cause water to drip all over your hardware...FRIED!!!


Not neccessarily... the board could be configured for immersion cooling 



> but vapochill works almost in the same way, and is more affective I think since its RIGHT on the core and not just air around the heatsink.


They've got both models (case and chip)


----------



## cptnwinky (Jul 24, 2004)

Did you all know that you can run a computer underwater. A friend of mine did this as part of a school project. Basically you need super distilled water with absolutely no impurities in it at all. It's those impurities that actually cause the conduction of electricity, not the water itself.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 24, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Not neccessarily... the board could be configured for immersion cooling



immersion cooling? how would you "configure" it? you could air seal it in plastic or something...but wouldn't you still get condensation inside?



			
				cptnwinky said:
			
		

> Did you all know that you can run a computer underwater. A friend of mine did this as part of a school project. Basically you need super distilled water with absolutely no impurities in it at all. It's those impurities that actually cause the conduction of electricity, not the water itself.



they make "special" water (lol) for water cooling kits that is totally pure. that way if you spill it all over your mobo during a refill or a tube breaks, you won't fry anything. it's been out for a while i believe. don't know if its pricey though.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 24, 2004)

> immersion cooling? how would you "configure" it? you could air seal it in plastic or something...but wouldn't you still get condensation inside?


I dont fully understand the details but you essentially put your entire mobo under water (or vegetable oil or whatever). It needs to be spray-sealed beforehand obviously 



> they make "special" water (lol) for water cooling kits that is totally pure. that way if you spill it all over your mobo during a refill or a tube breaks, you won't fry anything. it's been out for a while I believe. don't know if its pricey though.


Pure or no pure, the potential for electrical problems is still there


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 24, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> I dont fully understand the details but you essentially put your entire mobo under water (or vegetable oil or whatever). It needs to be spray-sealed beforehand obviously



a spray on sealer, genious. wonder if it really works for a long time. i wouldn't put anything more than $400 in a tank of water, sealed or not , too risky.


----------



## Lorand (Aug 4, 2004)

Have a look at this cool stuff: http://www.overclockers.com/articles975/


----------



## smadge (Aug 5, 2004)

wow!wow! thats cool(hehe) i guess that finally answers my question. thanks.


----------



## tristan (Aug 5, 2004)

This still takes the cake... unreal

Check out the video with it

http://www6.tomshardware.com/cpu/20031230/


----------

